# North Dakota Good day out 1 Band



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

A good Early morning out in North Dakota. Had found a field with bout 3000 Canadians and some few hundred ducks. It was right next to there resting pound. Morning broke and we had most of the early geese wanting to land a bit out of range in front and the ducks were just circling. but 30 mins later they were very confident ducks were working nice and so were the geese. a few pic of that day


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

just wondering who put this pic on here


----------



## kaczman (Aug 7, 2010)

I am guessing NDwildman..Just a guess though oke:


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Where's da mallards, nice hunt either way.


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

ya i just wanna know who he really is because im one of the kids in the pic


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

from North of Chokio?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

why the long faces boys? I'll take that pile any day of the week


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

schmiesing said:


> ya i just wanna know who he really is because im one of the kids in the pic


Yeah i did. i was one hunting with u that day. Jason


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

Ya we were all alittle surprised to see our pics on here haha but was a very fun day and well have to let you know if we head out your way next fall again


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

schmiesing said:


> Ya we were all alittle surprised to see our pics on here haha but was a very fun day and well have to let you know if we head out your way next fall again


HAha sounds good we have a good spread of our own know to.


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

oh yeah what did you guys buy


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

schmiesing said:


> oh yeah what did you guys buy


im working on ghg . i have 12 life size fullbodys 6 ffd lessers . 12 ghg shells i have sume magnum flyers (look like there landing kinda like a sillo but on a pole with wings)and a mojo. He has some bigfoots, some shells and some sillos......J/w u guy snow goose hunt? :sniper:


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

no havent really got into snow goose hunting


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice hunt


----------

